# datenmenge einer seite



## drash (10. August 2001)

habt ihr eine ahnung, wieviel datenmenge eine normale seite etwa im monat braucht??? am besten wäre eine statistik!!


----------



## Dunsti (11. August 2001)

das kannst Du leicht selbst herausfinden: Baue auf Deiner Seite einen Counter ein, der die Zugriffe zählt. Dann multiplizierst Du den Zählerstand mit den Dateigrößen Deiner Seite, und hast in etwa den Traffic.

Aber:

- nicht jeder Besucher lädt immer die komplette Seite - manche sehen sich nur bestimmte Seiten an.
- Den Counterstand am Ende des Monats notieren, damit Du die Besucher eines Monats ermitteln kannst.

Das Beste ist allerdings, wenn Dir Dein Provider Statistiken zur Verfügung stellt. Meiner hat z.B. Statistiken von Webalizer. (ein Link wäre hier sinnlos, da diese Software auf dem Server laufen muss)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## .dH. (16. August 2001)

ich hab da mal was gelesen! Stimmt schon was Dunsti sagt, nur soll man die Hits mal 2/3 von der Datenmenge nehmen! So würd das dann auch irgendwie hinhauen von wegen der User lädt nicht immer die ganze Seite!


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. August 2001)

abhängig davon, wo du deine site hostest hast du normalerweise log-files die du mit dem weblog analyzer oder anderen programmen auswerten kannst. bzw. bei puretec und strato kannst du gleich im webangebot nachschauen.


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2001)

Ich denke nicht das du ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis bekommst wenn du den Zählerstand einfach mit 2/3 des Speichers den die Seite verbrauchst multiplizierst...
Viele User verweilen eine lange Zeit auf der Webseite und Inhalte werden öfters übertragen. Andere sehen die Seite und klicken sie schon wieder bevor sie überhaupt ausgeladen ist.

Der einzig vernünftige Weg ist ein serverseitiges Statistikprogramm wie z.B. Webalizer.

Bis dann


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. September 2001)

die methode von redzack ist glaub ich mal nicht so funktional, da die besucher bei verschiedenen seiten auch unterschiedlich lang verweilen. bei zdnet o.a. werden sicherlich mehr als die üblichen 3-4 pageimpressions pro besucher durchgeführt.


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2001)

Nein, da hast du nicht unbedingt recht.
Er will wissen wie viel Daten übertragen werden. Ein Statistik Programm sagt mir: xxx Byte bei xxx Besuchern


----------

